# decoy weight mold



## hunteramargin (May 7, 2005)

I tried out a dozen GHG keel grabber weights this year and really like them. I want to convert over to them but, Cabelas's sells the stretch cord by itself and I have strap weights and mushrooms in plenty and a lead melting pot...so does anyone make a mold for these? or does anyone know how to make one? Do-t makes a blank mold for makeing your own whatever. How would you machine it? I'm talking about the L shaped 4 ounce size. I ve got a dozen, easy enough to use one as a pattern. Any ideas?


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

The only way I know to machine aluminum is a milling machine. Maybe you could try it with a router, but be careful and use plenty of wd-40 to keep the router bit from getting loaded with the aluminum. I'm a die maker so it's know big deal for me but if you don't have the right tooling it could be a bit tougher. Be carefull if you try the router direction.
Smoke


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

This what you are looking for?
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=strap+mold&noImage=0


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Great minds think alike! I've got a buddy working on this exact project in his shop this week. I'll let you know what he comes up with.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have seen molds for the ace type anchors on Ebay.


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

Where do you guys find the lead? The local tire shops think the stuff is gold and to buy it new isn't a whole lot cheaper either.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

have a bridgeport in my barn. kinda easy if you have one those.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Sure is I have one also. 
Smoke


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

I would not use a router. Most spin at 15000 rpm or higher and I am quite sure it will load the bit in an instant. One possible alternative to the mill (BEST CHOICE) is if you have a drill press and a small machinest vice that travels on axis. It is slow but I have done very light milling of some aluminum in this fashion. Rick


----------



## hunteramargin (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas, I may buy the E bay mold. I will not be machineing anything myself either with my router or drill press. As to where I'd get the lead, well as I said I've got a small mountain of mushrooms and straps. I'd consider springing for materials, a 12 pack, and a hunt down here or something. I also have some options swap wise that I'll reveal to someone who has the equipment, time and ability directly either by phone or P.M.


----------

